# has anyone had a hysterectomy?



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Okay, so I'm 23 years old and seriously considering the benefits of having a hysterectomy to reduce the number of serious IBS attacks I have. They almost always coenside with my mentrual cycle and since I have no desire to give birth to any children I was wondering if just removing the source of the problem would be an option. I know if wouldn't stop the IBS but surely it would help with the problem. Has anyone of any age for any reason done this and could the tell me the resulting changes in their IBS situation? Thank you so much!


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

I had a hysterectomy at age 29. (I'm 40 now) I had 3 (emergency) major abd surgeries at that time (within 7 months) for ovarian cysts that were hemorrhaging, adhesions and a partial bowel obstruction... YUCK! I was also 14 months post-partem and still nursing a baby. I had ALL my female internal parts removed on the 3rd surgery. Best thing that ever happened to me for moods. My bowel symptoms prior to surgery were D without much warning and everything triggered it AND I only experienced this in the a.m. I don't know why my bowels acted in that lovely way but they did. Surgery cured this and I have chronic C now. But my 'dang' moods are better! Didn't have a diagnosis of IBS at that time. But was treated prior for spastic colon in my teens.Good luck.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had one two years ago, and it didn't change my IBS at all. I strongly doubt that a doctor would give you one just to see if it would help your IBS.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

I had a hysterectomy one and a half year ago (because of very fast growing fibroids). I'm 47 and I've had IBS-D from my early teens. The D pattern hasn't changed since the hysterectomy.Like Slb, I do doubt that any doctor would agree to perform a hysterectomy (which is a major surgery) as a solution for IBS problems.Fay


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

I have to agree with the other 2 gals... no doc is gonna give you a hysterectomy for IBS. I believe my D at that time was due to hormone chaos from an ovary being infarcted. Hormones can really give you a run for your money, but I trully don't believe they will give you or will end your IBS.I sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cher202 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi!I had a hysterectomy May 8th of this year. I think it made my IBS worse. Very very bad C ever since the surgery. I would suggest you go to a website called Hystersisters.com it had sooooo much information and may answer some questions that you have. Best of Luck. Cheryl


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I wish it were that easy, and I wish you didn't have to feel the pain. I've been through a number of painful treatments to try and control my pelvic pain. I'm undergoing another surgery on the 23rd. I've lasted about as long as I can, but I know that even I would have a difficult time getting a doctor to agree to perform a hysterectomy, as I turn 22 later this month.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I think it's a real shame that at such a young age you are considering a hysterectomy for ANY reason. I am 41 years old, had a hysterectomy 10 years ago because my bladder fell(still won't stay in place) and everything else went with it. I had NO choice at the time(today they have better techniques for saving it) but they didn't have a choice back then. I, to this day, regret having to have it done. It bothers me immensely. I have 3 kids, but I am divorced and getting remarried next month. I would give anything to have a child or 2 with my new husband, especially since he has none. I'm told I'm not even be a good candidate for surrogacy either because of my age and it is very expensive just to find out( viable eggs in a 40+ year old isn't good). I would get as many opinions as possible before you make this decision, it's a permanent one. You may one day wish you could have a child and then it's too late. I never wanted kids when I was younger, but they came along anyways, was the greatest experience of my life, and I wish I had more, no matter how much of a pain in the butt they are. Having the surgery had NO affect on IBS or moods or anything for me. I do however, have to take med's for the rest of my life for my bladder or I'm in horrible pain. I wish I could turn back time and refuse it, even though I had no choice it was prolapsed.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Sharon you are so much like me. I had a total hysterectomy at the age of 29, I'll be 41 in a couple of weeks. I have 2 kids and wanted more, especially with my new husband of 5 yrs. He has no children.I would reverse it all if possible, but it wasn't meant to be with bleeding ovarian cysts bilat.I'm with you encouraging all women if at all possible to hold onto those precious baby building parts! Especially the ovaries so the future offers less symptoms and osteoporosis, and all that dang HRT.cofaym I wish you the best of luck with combating your IBS.B~


----------



## Kimberley Coulter (May 6, 2003)

cofaym, PLEASE think this through.I am 39, and I had a hysterectomy 2 years ago. My IBS-C became acute shortly after my surgery. My first acute attack happen two weeks after my surgery. If that wasn't bad enough my ovaries decided that they didn't want to be alone, and I went into menopause.Is there any "MEDICAL PROOF" that the hysterectomy caused my IBS to worsen NO!! I can only say that mother hubbard it hurts.I am cosidering having part of my bowel removed to see if that will help restore some quality of life.Think really hard before you make any decisions. You might just be trading one set of problems for another.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Not quite on topic, but hey Kimberleyc, I'm from Cambridge too!


----------



## JaneyM (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi, I had a total abdominal hysterectomy on January 9th. I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer, stage IIIC. I'm 49 years old and never had any children. I agree with the others that they probably wouldn't perform a hysterectomy based on IBS. I had thought of that many years ago too. I may have had a better chance because my mom had ovarian cancer at a young age, so I was probably a good candidate for a hysterectomy. Let me just say that my experience with it post op has been a nightmare, but everyone is different. They handle your bowel quite a bit when they do the surgery and IBSers aren't going to fare well with that. But that could have been in my case because they had to look around for more cancer to cut out. There was none on the bowel. I've even been told that they take your intestines almost completely out of the abdominal cavity and set them aside. My bowel has been a nightmare and it's going on two months. Terrible constipation and then the chemo doesn't help either, and now that I've finally started going regularly, I have pain after I go all day long. I pray this will get better soon. I've had IBS for years, and that's one of the reasons I wasn't diagnosed with the cancer til it had spread because every doctor wrote me off as just having IBS. If I take pain meds, it makes the constipation worse, so I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. My gastro has recommended me start on zelnorm.At your age I would seriously consider other options. It is major surgery. I was kicking myself for not getting a hysterectomy earlier with my family history, but then I think what if I had one 10 years ago and my colon stayed like this. Would it have been worth it?Jane


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

No, a hysterectomy does NOT make IBS better. Different sometimes though. With mine, my intestines began working backwards. Could not eat, it all came back on me. Had to take medicine that caused horrid cramps, and still sometimes do. Now when my IBS flares up, it is the backwards movement of the intestines. Picture what that stuff tastes like when it comes back up through your mouth....Sorry, gross, but...Hey, keep those girly guts. Docs will not remove un-diseased organs just to see if it will improve your IBS. "Do no harm" is part of the hippocratic oath, and removing healthy organs is harm....Maggie


----------



## fluffyplague (Apr 9, 2004)

My first post, forgive me for just jumping right in...I had a total abdominal hyst on Jan. 11th of this year, and I'm 31. I've had IBS with mostly D and horrible stomach cramps since I was a teen, but my hyst was because of adhesions/bleeding/pelvic pain/cystic ovaries. After my hyst, I had no D for about a month, although I was EXTREMELY constipated. I was willing to deal with the C and thought maybe I was cured, at least of having D and cramping. But NO! LOL I've started right back on my same old pattern of D and intestinal pain.The hyst was good for me in that it removed the source of my pain, and I have much more energy, but my IBS still makes me miserable. If you're considering a hyst solely for IBS, I would say no -- talk to your doc. It's major surgery, and it changes your life -- don't go after a hyst for the wrong reasons.


----------



## confidentchristian (Mar 5, 2004)

I had a hysterectomy because my uterus was on it's way out anyway; however, it was the best thing I ever did. In fact, if I had known the way things would turn out (I tried for years to get pg but miscarried) I would have had it done at 14, when I first started having the problems. My doctor said he would have done it, then, too, if we had only known. Anywhoo, regarding IBS - no change there. It did nothing one way or the other for my IBS.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Life went downhill since my hysterectomy. It was very nice that I no longer had the pain, anemia, etc., from the bleeding cysts and adenomyosis, but the severe emergency surgery was hard on my body (I already wasn't in the best of shape). After that, it appears my liver went bad and then my gallblader, and on and on. Can't comment on my "IBS," since it has never been very major - and is the least of my concerns.


----------



## sheila1 (Mar 15, 2004)

I had a hysterectomy last year and it hasn't helped my IBS at all.I also had Irritable Bladder Syndrome, and it has helped that quite a lot - I don't know if irritable bladder is part of IBS but I have noticed several people on this board mentioned that they have to wee a lot during episodes.I wouldn't recommend a hysterectomey just for the irritable bladder though, there are other means to control that and I just look on the relief I've got from it as a welcome side effect of the op.btw, I've also got CFS and it has got worse since the op - anyone else found the same after an op?


----------

